# Thinking about a jet jon



## nvbowfish (May 28, 2014)

Hi all I have been doing alot of reading on here lately about jet jons and I am thinking about building one from the ground up this winter. I am looking at building a 1660 or 1672 hull with .125 aluminum on bottoms and sides. I love the versatility and durability of inboard jets so I am looking at putting a jet ski motor and pump in the boat. 

One question I do have about jet jons is how well do they handle weight? I don't have alot of experience with jet boats but I have noticed that some boats do great with weight and others dont. I have a friend that has a 2172 phantom with a 200hp sport jet and that boat doesn't seem to be fazed by weight. We had 2 guys and 980 pounds of fish and still ran 36 (gps'd) with that boat. I have also seen guys have jet boats that will do 45 with 1-2 guys and 20 with 3-4 guys in the same boat. 

Before everyone chimes in about building a boat being hard or a bad idea i will say I have the fab skills and the tools to do the job. I have access to tig's, spool guns, pulse mig, plasma tables, water jet tables, and 20' hydraulic break. 

If this crazy plan looks like it will be doable i plan on selling my current boat and buying all the material to build this new boat this winter. I will also start a thread with lots of pics


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 30, 2014)

I think as long as you chose a proven drive combo (pump size and engine size) that will work together you shouldn't run into too many problems. The only real requirements for the pump to work is efficient water handling and minimizing disturbances ahead of the pump.


----------

